# Tillandsia variabilis Honduran Form



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 28, 2018)

Tillandsia variabilis Honduran Form

I got this from Tropiflora quite a number of years ago (10+). Truth be told, I've struggled with it at times and this past year has been one, but it's blooming fine and looks gorgeous. I keep this semi-dry in the winter, and then grow it fairly wet in the summer. It gets bright shade alongside my orchids, which are grown in typical indoor temperatures under artificial lights.

No fragrance on this, but it does pique the interest of hummingbirds, so it's got that going for it. The bright red scape doesn't stay brightly colored for long once the flowers are spent, but it does stick around for a long time -- it simply turns green once the flowers are gone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2018)

eye catching


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2018)

Beautiful, it looks like a quite big plant!


----------

